# Blood Angels or Space Wolves



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I am thinking of buying either the SW or BA codex, but I am hoping that you guys can give me advice on which one was better in a couple areas.

1- which codex has the better librarian powers?

2- which one can spam razerbacks better and support them. Basically, which one makes a better razerback list?

3- can either if them taje special weapons with a 5 man tac?

Basically, as you can prob figure out, i play a razer-spam list with generic SM. But i have been told that the SW and BA can do them better so i am entertaining getting the codex. And and all comments are welcome


----------



## LKHERO (Nov 24, 2010)

1. SW and BA both have fantastic powers. Sanguine Sword and Unleash Rage for BA, Murderous Hurricane and Living Lightning for SW.

2. SW has access to Long Fangs, BA has access to Fast RBs, it's personal pref at that point.

3. Yes.

RB spam, ew.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

RB spam for the lose


----------



## misinformed (Mar 29, 2010)

turel2 said:


> RB spam for the lose


That was helpful...

BA tend to do the RB spam more successfully, from my experience. SW have the beneficial multi-targeting long fangs which gives them a nice advantage too. I would recommend reading both or finding good articles on both to get a better idea.

Lots of players will whine about a RB spam list because that's what players do. They find something about your list to cry lame about, and then proceed to make themselves look like a whining baby. I love playing against RB spam myself, but I have plenty of anti-armor.

My opinion, play what you like. Not like your opponent is paying for your armies.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I know a lot of people whine about RB spamming and consider it cheap, but it works and is competitive and my flgs is very competitive at tournaments.


----------



## Windhammer (May 19, 2010)

If you play a razorwolves list, you can get 5 man squads of grey hunters and purchase a melta, and then buy a wolf guard (sort of the space wolf sergeant) and give him a combi melta. You can also give the wolf guard and one of the grey hunters a power fist (so 5 powerfist attacks on a charge or counter charge), plus mark of the wulfen (D6 rending attacks) on another, which makes a 6 man unit that can bring the pain.

Overall, space wolves have one of the best troops choices in the game with the grey hunters. Plus your heavy support choices are going to be filled with long fangs (so you can have empty razorbacks running around if you want).

On the other hand, BA razorbacks are fast, which is not to be underestimated.


----------



## Cheeseball317 (Jun 11, 2008)

I have yet to play against a BA razorspam list. All I know is that Razorwolf lists work very well. The amount of anti tank those "puppies" can put out is quite scarry.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

ok, but who has better troops in general? Which troops can be outfitted to be the hardest hitting?

But as of right now I am leaning toward BA. The thought of fast rhinos/preds/backs/vindis just sound awsome. And outflanking Baals just sound amazing!!


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

without relying on black rage or putting sanguinary priests throughout your list the space wolves have better core troops. Counter attack; accute senses; bolter, ccw, pistol; mark of wulfen; wolf banner... need I continue?

Blood angels assault marines c/w sanguinary priests can be quite nasty - furious charge & FNP but that's depending on keeping a single wound IC w/ no invul save alive - get into CC & he's toast.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

If your primary unit concern is going to be the Razorbacks, I'd deffinitely say that Blood Angels and their fast vehicles will allow you to do more things across the board. 

However, and I am by no means sure of this as I dont play BA, dont their vehicles cost more points? That has to be taken into consideration as well I would think.


----------



## murphy268 (Mar 5, 2011)

The vehicles are a little more expensive but if u use them with assult squads without the jump packs, it reduces the points cost of the transport vechile to less than what it is in the normal SM codex, so ur saving points plus having fast razobacks! plus BA assult squads are a troop choice, not fast attack. Much better than SW blood claws in my opinion


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, I think that I am probably ganna go with BA and do a moving gunline/razer spam.

But one more question....

What are the psychic powers for the BA and SW like? Which ones are good and who has better ones?


----------



## TimberWolfA (Jan 12, 2010)

murphy268 said:


> The vehicles are a little more expensive but if u use them with assult squads without the jump packs, it reduces the points cost of the transport vechile to less than what it is in the normal SM codex, so ur saving points plus having fast razobacks! plus BA assult squads are a troop choice, not fast attack. Much better than SW blood claws in my opinion


Wow, you compared anything at all to SW Blood Claws... That's kind of like a low blow; Blood Claws are pretty bad and cost the exact same as SW Grey Hunters, which are the single best (cost versus effect/utility) troop choice available right now. 

@Marshal Ragnar: 
Good SW powers include: 
-the equivalent of two autocannons worth of fire power
-a 24" line that one shots MC and Independent characters, ignoring all protection
-a lock down on your opponent's best infantry unit (3d6 S3 wounds+difficult and dangerous terrain)
-a 24" radius bubble that really messes with enemy fliers of all types
-the best psychic hood of any SM army

Good BA powers include
-really awesome melta, lance power
-flight
-Strength 10 at your normal initiative
-Real cover saves on your opponent's turn

The short version, no one is whining and moaning about BA psyker powers, lots of people whine and moan about SW powers.

Truth be told, I really like the BA Razor list. It's just lots of very mobile fire power with a solid assaulting back end. It will allow you to adjust if you don't make the right decisions or if your opponent throws a wrench. SW are good, maybe too good, not because they have something unique, but because they pay less for it than anyone else (OK, Wolf Lords, Thunderwolf Cavalry, Lone Wolfs, and the whole LoganWing list are all rather unique, but that wasn't even on your radar, and those models are very specialized). Really, if you like tanks, go with BA. They'll make you happier.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

BA whips Wolves around here all day everyday - wolves put better things kinda in the rbs but BA gets there quicker.


----------

